# pitch on puppy???



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

my 6mo old puppy got pitch or some black gooey stuff on her face around her nose and i cant get it off!!! she is white and she looks silly.What should i use to get it off? i have scrubbed and everything and it doesnt help!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Use hand sanitizer to get it off. Works like a charm.


----------

